# Poolside glassware



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter spent a small fortune on good quality clear plastic glasses for use around the pool area however they look a mess now as they are all cloudy due to being handled with hands that are covered in suntan lotion, does anyone have a good tip to clear them up or better still to stop it happening?

Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter spent a small fortune on good quality clear plastic glasses for use around the pool area however they look a mess now as they are all cloudy due to being handled with hands that are covered in suntan lotion, does anyone have a good tip to clear them up or better still to stop it happening?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden



Glasses and bottles are banned from round the pool. We have to go indoors and get a drink unless its a mini plastic bottle or can. What about disposable glasses????

Jo xxxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Glasses and bottles are banned from round the pool. We have to go indoors and get a drink unless its a mini plastic bottle or can. What about disposable glasses????
> 
> Jo xxxx




Well glass is banned at my daughters poolside but she has to provide nice plastic glasses for guests who rent the casita... she can hardly tell them to go indoor lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter spent a small fortune on good quality clear plastic glasses for use around the pool area however they look a mess now as they are all cloudy due to being handled with hands that are covered in suntan lotion, does anyone have a good tip to clear them up or better still to stop it happening?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


But is it because of the suntan lotion or because of the dish washer??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But is it because of the suntan lotion or because of the dish washer??



No dishwasher. but it does look like dishwasher bloom, we have done a bit of detective work and it is suntan lotion that is doing it... we can even see fingerprints that have been left on the worst of the glasses. It is working out very expensive as she has to provide 6 wine glasses,tumblers, slimjims .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The logical answer would seem to be to buy cheap and cheerful ones! The drinks will taste the same and the guests probably won´t notice or care.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

These might help, but please try a small test area first on one selected glass,

1. Agerul

2. Viakal

There is one other worth a try as a last resort, Acetone or more commonly known as Nail Polish remover.

However I stress again, a small test area first,

Hepa


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The logical answer would seem to be to buy cheap and cheerful ones! The drinks will taste the same and the guests probably won´t notice or care.




Yes of course that would be the logical answer, however some guests think they have booked into the Ritz and have expectations... we even had a Spanish family knock our door at 11pm to say they had run out of toilet paper.
Anyone who has been in the hospitality business will tell you that no matter how little someone pays to stay in your caista/hotel/BB they always want 5 star lodgings.


----------

